# plexi glass



## Koreanguy (Jul 3, 2002)

Does anyone know how to plexi glass a trunk, so i can fix up my two 12 inch MTX subs and amp nicely. Or has there been a post about this already that anyone knows about? Instructions or a website would help out a lot, also if you know prices


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Not very easy to do. it may not come out as good as you may want. I'm not too sure what's involved, but if you want a very nice custom look, try talking to a privately owned audio shop (like StereoRama or AVE automotive audio (some of my local shops)).


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

SEARCH the Audio part of this forum.... I had a nice long debate about plexiglass. 

Now you say how much woukld it be? Are you talking about a custom plexiglass BOX or like on of those crazy, fiberglass enclosures?

But... try the Audio section


----------



## Koreanguy (Jul 3, 2002)

thanks for the advice... i actually realized that i was an idiot when i posted this becasue i forgot that there was an audio section. So i went there and started searching, but didn't find anything yet. Of course this was at 2:30AM...

What i meant was that i wanted to get a plexi glass box, but also i want to like basically rip out the entire trunk and start over with the plexi glass look through the entire thing. With like neon tubes running through to strobe the inside when i open the trunk. I just think it will look pretty cool, considering my system is nicely hooked up


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

FiBeRGLaSs WhY NoT PLeXiGLaSs???


----------



## Koreanguy (Jul 3, 2002)

thanks for the thread... so did you eventually go with the fiberglass and make plexiglass windows for your subs and neon? or what did you do? i think i wrote in the first post what subs i had, they're two 12 inch subs. 

Plus that was just about the enclosure. I'm still curious about the entire trunk. Like that big of a project is what i'm interested in doing.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I never ended up doing anything.. I scraped the project cuz of lack of skills in fiberglass and no money.

I wil try to attempt this... hopefully this spring when its warm enough to work on fiberglass in Colorado


----------



## Koreanguy (Jul 3, 2002)

oh you're from colorado.. then you wouldn't have to worry about that heat with the plexiglass. i'm from around new york and it does get pretty hot in the summer. So that's one problem i'll take into consideration. i'll probably end up getting a fiberglass enclosure and working with plexiglass as the windows.


----------

